

When will Twitter start charging its API users? - pakafka
http://mediamemo.allthingsd.com/20081217/twitter-launches-another-business-it-doesnt-make-money-from-trading-site-stocktwits-raises-800000/

======
jm4
Here is another spam post from pakafka. This guy is in the habit of submitting
every single one the stories he writes for the Wall Street Journal's tech news
site. Like most of the others, it's a sensational headline on top of a
baseless article. But on the bright side, at least he spelled his headline
correctly today. A job posting for "Business Product Manager" is supposedly
the smoking gun here. Sheesh... If publishers are willing to pay for this
stuff then I'm in the wrong business.

Hackers News is not your own personal advertising outlet. If you've got
something worthwhile by all means submit it, but it's getting a little old
seeing every article you write pop up on here.

~~~
pakafka
Hey! jm4! Missed you. Thanks for checking in.

